# So, Tell Me About Gerber Printers?



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm making my way around to learning basics about a handful of the printers and plotters available in this industry, and that I've seen some threads about here.

I've learned about Roland VersaCAMMs printers/cutters, Roland CAMM-1 cutters, Graphtec cutters, Summa DC4/DC4sx printer/cutter and Summa cutters.

Now I'm on to the Gerger EDGE/EDGE FX products. I see that the EDGE is no longer made and the new sheriff in town is the EDGE FX. 

Anyone here use them and if so, what's your experience with them? 

I'd like to know too how well (or not) a user can impact the signage market given the EDGE is smaller in width for prints than a VersaCAMM or Summa (DC4/4sx).

AB


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Spend your money on a Versacamm. 

Unless things have completely changed, the Edge is a thermal printer, not inkjet. This means that for every color for the 4-color process, it needs a new ribbon, or "foil". Not only that, but it needs a seperate pass on your media for every color, and in order to do that you need to load a new ribbon into the machine. 

Next...it's NOT a cutter. You'd need a seperate plotter to cut what you've printed on the Edge (again, unless things have COMPLETELY changed).

Lastly, you can buy a Versacamm for the same price. 

I think that's about it.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

I appreciate the feedback Chani. 

You're right, I've read the EDGE FX is not a cutter but thermal printer only. I'm seeing these claims that it does what it does well. It would be great to read feedback from actual users.

I will say that what I've read about thermal printing technology vs. solvent inkjet printing technology has me wanting to learn more about thermal. 

A product like the Summa DC4 or DC4sx seems to be in line with a VersaCAMM for it being both a printer-cutter-in-one, and being available up to 54" in width.

I know that both inkjets and thermal (or any other print technology for that matter) has pros and cons. It's just a matter of weighing which has more pros for the buck. 

AB


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

You're right. You just need to weigh the pluses and minuses of each method. 

I'd say for the money, tho, get printer that's capable of a larger print than the Edge, tho. They had their day, but there are much larger printers out there now that will earn you much more money...well, if you have the space.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

what are you planning on doing with it? 

If you are wanting to do full color printing, and graphics go with a versacamm like Chani suggested. 

If not, going with the gerber will save you the cost of a laminator. Anything that goes outside that was done on a versacamm, needs to be laminated to keep it from fading from the elements outside.

If you are going to be doing alot of just plain cutting..........get a cutter. The versacamm wasnt made to be be just a cutter. (at least that is what we were told by our salesman) 

We like that we can do vehicle magnets, outlines, and fills with the gerber, and not have to add the extra layer of laminate that (to me) makes the graphic look dull. 

I suspect we will be getting a versacamm someday....but 85% of our work is done on the edge.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

if you are considering the summa........go and have them test print for you. BUT bring one of your own files. They like to use their own, and it tends to hide the pixelation. Then go and bring that same file to a versacamm distributor. You will see quite a difference. 

We looked into the summa, but for the money and the quality of it......our edge is just as good. So we thought we might as well buy a versa camm. But here again, you dont have to laminate the summa stuff.


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

Robin said:


> The versacamm wasnt made to be be just a cutter. (at least that is what we were told by our salesman)


Robin,
Your salesmen was most likely mistaken on this one. The Versacamm can easily act as a standalone cutter, it has the same cutting engine that our Pro series cutters do. 

The reason the salesmen told you this is probably because cutting alone would cut down on your print productivity. In which case, you could get another cutter to compliment it.

Both models work very well as stand alone cutters and the 54" model has the widest cutting range of all our current cut technology.

-Dana


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

I tend to agree with you Dana, but every salesperson we have talked to has said the same thing. I've always thought it was just a way to get us to buy another machine.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Robin said:


> if you are considering the summa........go and have them test print for you. BUT bring one of your own files. They like to use their own, and it tends to hide the pixelation. Then go and bring that same file to a versacamm distributor. You will see quite a difference.
> 
> We looked into the summa, but for the money and the quality of it......our edge is just as good. So we thought we might as well buy a versa camm. But here again, you dont have to laminate the summa stuff.


If I get an opportunity to demo a Summa DC4, I will definitely take a file. I appreciate that tip! 

What I find intriguing is how the Gerber EDGE FX can print larger signage than the width of the printer. Perhaps pieces are being put together to make a larger sign?

AB


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

Chani, will the VersaCamm do more than just a slice cut, will it actually cut around your design? I have a salesman trying to sell me a Mutoh 48" but have to buy a plotter to go with it. Thanks....Lisa


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Lisa,

Yes, the Versacamm will print, cut, and contour cut around what it's printed. 

We don't have one yet, but it's certainly on our list.


----------

